# A little perspective



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Doesn't hurt to put things in perspective once in a while.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

LoL


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:...: ok then what am i supposed to do with it bill


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

bigron said:


> :...: ok then what am i supposed to do with it bill


Keep it in ,,, er, perspective. :angrymod:


----------

